# Gaia Worship Goes Pentecostal



## puritan lad (Sep 8, 2008)

Christian Skepticism - a reasonable faith...: Gaia Worship Goes Pentecostal


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 8, 2008)

"NURSE! Start an IV of Seroquel - *stat!"*

These people have clearly lost their minds.

There but for God's grace, though, of course, would I go...

Thanks for posting this!

Margaret


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 8, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> There but for God's grace, though, of course, would I go...



I couldn't agree more. Praise God for his incredible gift of mercy on his elect.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 8, 2008)

"Bring me to this rock that has the most incredible life"
????


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 8, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> "NURSE! Start an IV of Seroquel - *stat!"*
> 
> These people have clearly lost their minds.
> 
> ...



IV Seroquel? That would be sweet. I think a hefty dose of Haldol and Ativan q15min for the next hour would do 'em right. Dude, these people are off their nut! This is a celebration and reverence the great cosmic WHO CARES.


----------



## Davidius (Sep 8, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> "Bring me to this rock that has the most incredible life"
> ????



Yeah, that one had me scratching my chin, too. Rocks aren't alive.

Well, I guess they are if you're a pantheist...


----------



## Davidius (Sep 8, 2008)

@ the video in general and at Josh's comment


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 8, 2008)

Joshua said:


> This is one instance in which I'd have much rather the "rocks cry out" than the humans.



If I don't praise Him, the rocks are gonna cry out "Glory and HONOR! GLORY and HONOR!!!" 

- song, Ain't Got Time To Die


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 9, 2008)

Those people are completely WHACKNUTZ!!!!


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 9, 2008)

At minute 1:03 I thought she said, "we are deeply crazy".


----------



## javajedi (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know. I felt strangely connected to these people as I watched it while contemplating a particular plant that God has given us to enjoy...
I was smoking a very nice cigar!


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 10, 2008)

The whole thing is so sad. Romans 1 comes to mind.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 10, 2008)

javajedi said:


> I don't know. I felt strangely connected to these people as I watched it while contemplating a particular plant that God has given us to enjoy...
> I was smoking a very nice cigar!





Were you consuming a nice grain or berry beverage as well?


----------

